# craftsman radial arm saw?



## nylarlathotep2003 (Feb 29, 2008)

i have a chance to buy a craftsman radial arm saw from the late 60's early 70's. i was wondering what peoples experiance with this saw is. any thoughts? should i save my 75.00 ?

thanks charles


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

For $75 I say buy it. The old Craftsman saws don't have all the features of the new ones but hey, the price is right. As long as the bearings in the motor and the ways at the top are good, it'll be a good saw for that price.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've had several of those, like the one below. I used to buy them for $50 - $100. Kept planning to remove motor and mount a router. But never got around to it. The one below, I gave away to a buddy. It was one of those extras that I had to get rid of.

If the saw is in good shape, it's a fair price. There's a free upgrade to those saws at this site.
.


----------



## nylarlathotep2003 (Feb 29, 2008)

ok i just relized i posted this in the wrong forum i'm sorry if a mod could move it so i'm not double posting it would be apprecated thanks


when i played with it it seemed like smooth movements. hmmm i guess i'll have to look closer


----------



## nylarlathotep2003 (Feb 29, 2008)

a free upgrade nice well that makes it a better deal. and it looks kinda like the picture but the one i'm looking at is older or looks older. and here is the model 113.29400


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's not just if it runs smoothly. Check to see if there is any play in any of the bearings, if adjustments hold their position, and if there is any movement to a tightened adjustment. IMO, a radial arm saw has more adjustments than any other machine you'll be using.


----------



## nylarlathotep2003 (Feb 29, 2008)

got it any thing else i should look for? to maybe knock the price down. and what should be a deal breaker?


----------



## ebrowers (Jun 27, 2008)

I say, unless it has a lot of rust on the carriage track (where the actual saw motor slides back and forth) and the different adjustments work as they should (carriage lock, raise and lower handle on front lower, swivel lock (on motor for ripping), swing arm lock, tilt lock (for accessories such as drilling, etc.), and adjusting blade guard, then buy it! I bought mine for $25.00 and have never been sorry for doing so.

Vic


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

There's a lot that you can do with a decent radial arm saw in good working order. $75 sounds like a good price, but don't be afraid to make an offer. That saw is not very much different than the one I have in my shop. I use it a lot.

Gerry


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Does this saw have a blade guard if not I suggest you Google Craftsman radial arm saw recall . The saw may be worth $100 

Lilty


----------



## jackstrebor (Sep 5, 2010)

*Model 113.29400*

Model 113.29400 does not have a retro kit available for this. I have this model and checked so I either get the $100.00 (minus the cost to ship it) for it or I continue to use it and be very careful (follow all operating instructions and warnings). This model is from 1961 and only certain ones since 1977 get the retro kit. The older-style guard, which was included as standard equipment on CRAFTSMAN® radial arm saws manufactured by Emerson Tool Co. prior to 1993, provides similar protection as the retro fit kit if the operator correctly adjusts it. But what adjustment they are referring to is unknown to me at the moment. Maybe they are referring to the anti-kickback device.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

jackstrebor said:


> (minus the cost to ship it)


Emerson sent a prepaid UPS shipping tag for me to return the yoke of mine. (All they want is the yoke which makes the saw useless.) The remaining parts of the saw went into the recycle bin.

BTW - Mine was a '71 or '72 purchase. I used it for about 30 years and then sent it back. Original cost was $279 less the $100 so it cost me about $6 a year to use the saw.

BTW2 - Best thing I ever did in woodworking was to get rid of that evil machine while I still have all ten.


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

I picked uo mine for $35.00. The index block in the top of the colum was cracked and had to be replaced, it dosen`t ever seem to lock in at a perfect 90 angle, its got about 3-4 degrees play.


----------

